# Galleon development restarting



## jtkohl

I want my Galleon in HD, so I'm stepping up to do the work.
I've started tweaking sources in the Galleon sourceforge repository, first doing some housekeeping to get the third-party packages in line.
I've got some initial HD stuff working, but the skins aren't pretty yet.
For the adventurous, check out the JTK_2_3_1_HD branch from CVS. (See info at https://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=126291)

More news to come when it's in better shape for testing.


----------



## ScaryMike

Thanks for taking this on. I don't have an s3, but its good to know galleon is getting some development support.


----------



## windracer

Sweet! :up: 

I'll do the Linux testing for ya. 

So you have you been in contact with Leon, or is this just something you are doing on your own?


----------



## jtkohl

No luck getting in touch with Leon--the other developer on the project hadn't gotten in touch either. Sourceforge has an "abandoned project takeover" procedure, which I initiated, and they agreed.


----------



## jtkohl

I've put 2.3.1 up on sourceforge. No real changes, just cleanups. The HD stuff will come shortly...


----------



## jtkohl

2.4.0 alpha (HD support) is now up.


----------



## windracer

Downloading 2.4.0 now (my old SourceForge "new release" e-mail notifications still work) ... can't wait to try it out.

So what about the galleon.tv web site? Will you be able to update that? I presume that's Leon's, separate from SourceForge.


----------



## jtkohl

windracer said:


> So what about the galleon.tv web site? Will you be able to update that? I presume that's Leon's, separate from SourceForge.


I'm not sure what to do about that...suggestions?


----------



## windracer

There's no contact information on the whois record except for some place called Domains By Proxy (registered through GoDaddy). The domain does expire this October though.


----------



## s2kdave

jtkohl said:


> I'm not sure what to do about that...suggestions?


One option is you can put up the website at galleon.sourceforge.net and get rid of the redirect to galleon.tv until the domain comes available if leon doesn't respond to your emails.

David


----------



## s2kdave

windracer said:


> The domain does expire this October though.


I bet it's set to auto renew...


----------



## nirisahn

I don't have HD, but I do have Galleon. It's much faster and more reliable at pulling stuff off the TiVo than TiVo Desktop. I'm hoping to be able to get an S3 in the next year or so. It's nice to know that by the time I get my S3, Galleon will be able to handle it!


----------



## windracer

Not bad for the first alpha release with HD support!

A few notes (which I'm sure you're probably aware of already):

- the fonts are very small and the formatting on the screens need to be adjusted to take the wider format into account (plus all the text starts in the middle of the screen for some reason):










Small trickbar problem when playing music:










Also, when the "screensaver" kicks in (the fader) it only puts a black box in the middle of the screen (again, needs to be adjusted for 16:9).

So far I've played with the Photos, Music, Playlist, Weather, and ToGo apps.

Nice work!


----------



## ACraigL

I know this is a silly question, but I have a TiVo S2 and and HD TV. Do I have anything to benefit/gain by using this as opposed to 2.3?


----------



## jtkohl

Only two minor functional changes so far (but there might be more in the future):
* Music app displays mp3 track titles instead of file names in the screen with the CD icons
* Weather app parses out a local text forecast from the NWS.


----------



## windracer

ACraigL said:


> I know this is a silly question, but I have a TiVo S2 and and HD TV. Do I have anything to benefit/gain by using this as opposed to 2.3?


You won't get the new HD screens, if that's what you're asking, because the S2s only do 480i.


----------



## ewilts

Although I had the TiVo Desktop 2.4 running on my Vista system, I installed Galleon anyway (I ran Galleon several years ago on my Linux desktop).

First impressions: it should create the firewall rules during the install. The TiVo Desktop rules weren't enough. I only had time last night to add a couple more rules but that wasn't enough to make it run. I did my testing with the firewall off until I can add all of the rules.

I see the same display issues that windracer reported with his screen shots. Additionally, the folder display on the Photos application is pretty bad. It works, but it's a very poor comparison to the TiVo HD Photo app.

I noticed during the install that it appeared to copying over some TiVo Common files (Beacon, etc.) as the log was scrolling by. I already had the TiVo Desktop installed so I don't know if it clobbered the versions or what it was doing. The TiVo Destop still works.

Also during the install, it asked me if I wanted to download Java 1.5. Java 6 was already installed on my system (I believe it was also pre-installed by Dell when I bought the system). I told it to go ahead and everything works, but I'm not sure why it couldn't detect that it was installed.

For an Alpha release, it's not too shabby at all. Keep up the great work!

.../Ed


----------



## pfunky

Great NEWS!!! 

Just wanted to drop a quick note that I've got it running under Linux. Besides windracer's comments, I'll keep my eyes open for strange things, though everything appears to be "functioning" ok so far.


----------



## windracer

I guess I should have explicitly mentioned that I am running it on Linux as well (see my sig).


----------



## ewilts

ewilts said:


> First impressions: it should create the firewall rules during the install. The TiVo Desktop rules weren't enough. I only had time last night to add a couple more rules but that wasn't enough to make it run. I did my testing with the firewall off until I can add all of the rules.


I still have the TiVo Desktop firewall rules in place and added the ones documented on the galleon.tv web site. It still won't run with the firewall rules on.

Does anybody have a complete list of what needs to be open? Is there a way to tell the Vista firewall to trust every incoming connection from a given IP address?

Thanks,
.../Ed


----------



## jtkohl

If you can put together a good list, I'll try to whack it into the Windows installer.
I don't have Vista with which to test.


----------



## PaulS

What's a reasonable amount of memory for the Java process to hang on to while it's just there spinning it's wheels ? My process is sitting at somewhere between 100-120MB. I did initially have it try to suck in my iTunes library (which is admittedly quite massive), but removing the iTunes Galleon app didn't seem to free any memory up. 

My current list of active apps : mail (Gmail), weather, music, movies (non-functional, BTW)

Overall, though, nice first effort!


----------



## ACraigL

Galleon spends it's first hour(s) indexing any applications and data it is instructed to find. It calms down after a while but mine regularly hovers around 110 MB (like you). Not really a problem for me since I have 2 GB of memory, but it's not unusual.


----------



## PaulS

ACraigL said:


> Galleon spends it's first hour(s) indexing any applications and data it is instructed to find. It calms down after a while but mine regularly hovers around 110 MB (like you). Not really a problem for me since I have 2 GB of memory, but it's not unusual.


Good to know.

Looks like I won't be getting away with running 512MB on my XP machine any more!


----------



## windracer

I'm running Galleon on a Linux laptop with 512mb of RAM (I recently upgraded it to 512mb ... I was running Galleon with only 256mb of RAM before that).

You can mess with the -Xms and -Xmx flags on the java command line to set the min/max memory usage (but I'm not sure how well that works). Right now 'top' is telling me that Galleon's java process is using 75mb of resident memory, 97mb of shared memory, and 326mb of swap (15% of total memory usage on the machine).


----------



## juanian

I'm running Galleon on an old Windows 98 PC, with 128 MB of RAM. Granted, I can't do much else when Galleon is running, but it runs on its own just fine.


----------



## Greeble

John, you rock! As an S1 user that jumped to S3 I was very disapointed to learn Galleon developemnt had stopped. I really wanted HD photos and as a linux user TiVO desktop really isn't an option for me. So, again, big thanks!!


----------



## CheezWiz

Does Galleon use the same naming convention for downloaded files as TivoDesktop?
ie. South Park - ''Canceled'' (Recorded May 24, 2007, COMEDY).TIVO


----------



## windracer

Yes, except no quotes around the episode name (at least on Linux):

The Simpsons - The Fat and the Furriest (Recorded Wed Jun 13 2007 07 00PM WTOG).TiVo


----------



## fred2

I am glad to read that there are or will be enhancements to Galleon.

This may be the wrong place to ask but I recently went with an S3 and HDtv.

When I view my jpgs they are all "resized" to the "wide-screen" image so that they are elongated left to right. Not absolutely terrible for landscape images but most of my people shots are showing shorter, squatter people.

I've just tried tweaking a number of settings on the tv, tivo but it does not appear to fix this situation.

I have not installed this new version of Galleon just yet.

Ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## windracer

fred2 said:


> I have not installed this new version of Galleon just yet.


Try that first. The old version was not "HD aware."


----------



## jtkohl

Sounds like you have your TiVo or TV set to stretch 480p sources to fill the screen. Great if it's a DVD player, bad if it's SD content that's supposed to be 4x3.
Do you see the same stretching on TiVoCast content (also 480p), or other HME apps?


----------



## fred2

I checked various settings for the TV and Tivo and don't see anything forcing "stretching" of images. SD tv shows, show up a 4:3 with the sidebars.

Be that as it may....

Current 2.2.0

Since this is alpha, can I install it parallel to my current Galleon - rather not lose the current WORKING setup?

Or can I copy stuff to protect my current SETUP info for the various apps.

My current desktop shortcut leads to Target with the following parms (all on one line):

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\javaw.exe -classpath ..\conf\;galleon.jar;log4j.jar;forms.jar;commons.jar;concurrent.jar;hibernate.jar;hme.jar;hme-host-sample.jar;pja.jar;dom4j.jar;browserlauncher.jar org.lnicholls.galleon.gui.Galleon

The StartIn directory is

"C:\Program Files\Galleon\lib"

Thanks for any assistance.

And yes, I've beta tested before (G)


----------



## jtkohl

It will replace the current install, but all you should need to save is the configure.xml file (conf\configure.xml)
You can also save the data directory, but that will be recreated (cached copies of various things like audio tracks, and maybe track ratings) if missing.


----------



## fred2

The install said something about my java version. Frankly, I don't mess with it much - how to I test which version I have and what is NEEDED?

1.5.0_01 is installed. Is that adequate?

Thanks.


----------



## rigger29

Since we might get some updates for galleon. what about chaning some of the color schemes especially jukebox that bright orange is aweful to look at.


----------



## miller890

jtkohl, thanks for restarting development on Galleon! Two problems I ran into while installing Galleon 2.4 alpha over version 2.3.

1. I forgot to backup my 2.3 configuration and the 2.4 install over wrote my Galleon applications I setup.

2. The Java hibernation piece somehow now hibernates my Toshiba laptop running XPSP2 & latest Java update, with hibernation still showing turned off within the Toshiba power controls.


----------



## jtkohl

miller890 said:


> 2. The Java hibernation piece somehow now hibernates my Toshiba laptop running XPSP2 & latest Java update, with hibernation still showing turned off within the Toshiba power controls.


That is utterly bizzare--the hibernate.org code is just dealing with persistent storage of stuff, not with power management of the host operating system!


----------



## jtkohl

rigger29 said:


> Since we might get some updates for galleon. what about changing some of the color schemes especially jukebox that bright orange is awful to look at.


If you have the time to offer improved artwork, please send it in (via sourceforge patches or tracker requests)!


----------



## nirisahn

I just got a new computer and I installed the new version of Galleon. When I try to play a file that's on the hard drive, it asks for a password. I didn't have that with my old computer.

Also, I've set Galleon to show menu, but when I go to look at it on the TiVo, the list is completely blank. I've got the programs stored on an external hard drive, but that hard drive is set up in Galleon as the location in which to store programs. Will the programs only show up if they're on the C drive?


----------



## rigger29

I think i might discovered a bug. when ever I group galleon into a group for some reason the colors disappear and its all black with white writing. all the different apps. work but the color is gone.


----------



## pfunky

jtkohl, I've seen some writes to the CVS tree, but no real releases lately...is there any progress towards a new version?


----------



## jtkohl

I want to get some of the egregious HD layout stuff fixed before another release.
What's in there so far is:

* Turned off HD for applications that don't need it (e.g. top level menu,
Weather since its maps are small)
* Updated Mac OS X install to put applications in subdirectory:
/Applications/Galleon/
* Fixed Mac OS launch scripts to enable quit function
* Fixed Movies application (needed an update to parse HTML output change from data source)
* Fixed Windows installer JRE detection (accepts Java 6)
* Fixed MusicOrganizer MP3 count (1746310)

Worth a release yet?


----------



## pfunky

Mostly I'm looking forward to the layout fixes. I'm running on Linux, so on a selfish level, I'm not needing the OSX/Windows stuff ;-)

I'm not a java developer...but out of curiosity poked around at the source in CVS. I'm fairly good at figuring out languages, by example, but I don't think I'd be any help to you on it unfortunately. I wish I could help.

Anyway...I'll take this opportunity to thank you for your work...I'd hate to see Galleon die.


----------



## ACraigL

jtkohl said:


> I want to get some of the egregious HD layout stuff fixed before another release.
> What's in there so far is:
> 
> * Turned off HD for applications that don't need it (e.g. top level menu,
> Weather since its maps are small)
> * Fixed Movies application (needed an update to parse HTML output change from data source)
> * Fixed Windows installer JRE detection (accepts Java 6)
> * Fixed MusicOrganizer MP3 count (1746310)
> 
> Worth a release yet?


Sure! These are sorely needed. What else is on the roadmap?


----------



## rigger29

change the default color of music organizer the bright orange is aweful to look at


----------



## s2kdave

jtkohl said:


> I want to get some of the egregious HD layout stuff fixed before another release.
> What's in there so far is:
> 
> * Turned off HD for applications that don't need it (e.g. top level menu,
> Weather since its maps are small)
> * Updated Mac OS X install to put applications in subdirectory:
> /Applications/Galleon/
> * Fixed Mac OS launch scripts to enable quit function
> * Fixed Movies application (needed an update to parse HTML output change from data source)
> * Fixed Windows installer JRE detection (accepts Java 6)
> * Fixed MusicOrganizer MP3 count (1746310)
> 
> Worth a release yet?


Can you also upgrade htmlparser to use 1.6 instead of 1.5? That way I won't have to override it for my movie rentals plugin.


----------



## DVila

I also have Galleon and java is using about 350MB of my 1GB memory. It is making my Win XP-sp2 PC really slow. Any way to make it use less memory?


----------



## ACraigL

If possible, a feature I would like to see added would be a "true" screen saver. I have a plasma screen and even with the intesity-fade offered now, I still tend to turn off the TV when listening for fear of burn-in. I'd love to have a moving screen saver that still lets me see the music info, even if foregoes the timebar (like TD music uses now, except to include album art as well )

Thanks, and 2.4 seems to be working well so far!!!


----------



## PaulS

I ran 2.4.0 fine against my S3. I just downloaded 2.4.1, and all of a sudden things are not working. The install appears to have went well, but the GUI can not connect to the server. Install is on a WinXP machine as Administrator. Java is up to date. Any ideas ?

I might not know my Java (I'm a C hacker), but perusing the log files shows a bazillion instances of this :

22:23:08,562 ERROR [ListenThread] ListenThread - java.lang.NullPointerException

Looks like a problem...


----------



## ACraigL

PaulS said:


> 22:23:08,562 ERROR [ListenThread] ListenThread - java.lang.NullPointerException
> 
> Looks like a problem...


Double-check all the required ports are still open... maybe it removed some along the way?


----------



## whitepelican

Just curious, but should the HD version of Galleon work with an HR10-250 DirecTivo? I downloaded and have it running, but I'm not sure that anything is really shown in HD. The "Photos" application certainly doesn't look like it. I'm also having the same problem that Fred2 mentioned above, with all of my photos being stretched to fill the screen, even though my TV is not set to do this, and the HR10-250 is set to "Panel" so it shows sidebars on SD content. Any ideas?


----------



## jtkohl

whitepelican said:


> I'm also having the same problem that Fred2 mentioned above, with all of my photos being stretched to fill the screen, even though my TV is not set to do this, and the HR10-250 is set to "Panel" so it shows sidebars on SD content. Any ideas?


What does your TV do with 480p input?
HME SD apps are 480p on the S3. Would the HR10-250 generate 480p?

If you have the TV set to stretch 480p to fill 16:9 (e.g. if you have a DVD player with progressive scan output), that might apply to the TiVo in 480p as well.


----------



## whitepelican

jtkohl said:


> What does your TV do with 480p input?
> HME SD apps are 480p on the S3. Would the HR10-250 generate 480p?
> 
> If you have the TV set to stretch 480p to fill 16:9 (e.g. if you have a DVD player with progressive scan output), that might apply to the TiVo in 480p as well.


Hmmm... that's interesting. I have my HR10-250 set to always output 720p, but I guess that might not pertain to the menus and HME apps. I guess it could be possible that I have 480p set to stretch, but then I thought this new version of Galleon (v2.4) was supposed to be in HD. Which applications are actually in HD, and what HD resolution do those apps use?


----------



## jtkohl

HD includes photos, music, and a bunch others, but not weather nor the top menu.
It's only HD if the TiVo sends the HD resolution stuff in the same way the S3 does.
s2kdave figured that stuff out, perhaps he can comment on what's needed and/or whether the HR10-250 does a similar resolution negotiation for HME.


----------



## PaulS

PaulS said:


> I ran 2.4.0 fine against my S3. I just downloaded 2.4.1, and all of a sudden things are not working. The install appears to have went well, but the GUI can not connect to the server. Install is on a WinXP machine as Administrator. Java is up to date. Any ideas ?
> 
> I might not know my Java (I'm a C hacker), but perusing the log files shows a bazillion instances of this :
> 
> 22:23:08,562 ERROR [ListenThread] ListenThread - java.lang.NullPointerException
> 
> Looks like a problem...


A follow up...

I uninstalled 2.4.1, and re-installed it as Admin (as I had before). Still no dice. The GUI could not talk to the Galleon service. I poked around in my firewall (ZoneAlarm) to see if I could make sure that the appropriate ports were open, but didn't see anything there. For giggles, I tweaked the application permissions for all of the listed TiVo services. After that, things seemed to work just fine. All of the apps that I set up seemed to work just fine.


----------



## rgura

How about adding some new built-in apps for Galleon?

There has been some interesting ones over the years but many are difficult to configure for the average user. Some that I would be interested in seeing on the Galleon roadmap would be: Streaming stocks, Streaming sports news, eBay browser/bid agent and some decent games ... my wife is getting bored with SameGame.


----------



## s2kdave

rgura said:



> How about adding some new built-in apps for Galleon?


I just added the Movie Rentals app that I make as a core 2.4.1 galleon app...


----------



## s2kdave

jtkohl said:


> It's only HD if the TiVo sends the HD resolution stuff in the same way the S3 does.
> s2kdave figured that stuff out, perhaps he can comment on what's needed and/or whether the HR10-250 does a similar resolution negotiation for HME.


As far as I know, the Series3 is the only one that does the resolution handshake. But you can find out by turning up the logging level in the log4j.xml file.

<category name="com.almilli.tivo.bananas.hd">
<priority value="debug"/> 
</category>

Then start up an HD supported app that uses the hme-hd library such as movie rentals. Look for this:

handleChunk: ResolutionInfo

If you see that in the logs, then it's trying to do the handshake by sending the resolutions it supports. If you don't see that in the log, then it acts just like a Series 2 which only does 480i therefore won't do HD until TiVo supports their own HD photos (via TiVo Desktop) on that model TiVo.


----------



## TBoyd

on my S3 (Windows XP PC) after two bad installs, a removal and a "new" install. 

Thanks for re-starting development on Galleon. 
Tim


----------



## rigger29

were can i get version 2.4.1 I only see 2.4.0


----------



## windracer

It's on SourceForge:

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=126291&package_id=138205&release_id=521892


----------



## mitch2k2

PaulS said:


> I poked around in my firewall (ZoneAlarm) to see if I could make sure that the appropriate ports were open, but didn't see anything there. For giggles, I tweaked the application permissions for all of the listed TiVo services. After that, things seemed to work just fine. All of the apps that I set up seemed to work just fine.


Hey Paul,

What exactly did you tweak with regard to app permissions? I'm running ZA too, and for the life of me I can't figure out why 2.41 isn't working. I was running 2.30 and it was working fine (and a little voice in my head said, "Don't trade up, fool...." but I never do listen to those little voices). Now, nada. The GUI won't connect to the server. But it (the galleon service) is started and running, as far as the services panel in XP (and task manager's process list) is concerned, anyway.


----------



## rigger29

rgura said:


> How about adding some new built-in apps for Galleon?
> 
> There has been some interesting ones over the years but many are difficult to configure for the average user. Some that I would be interested in seeing on the Galleon roadmap would be: Streaming stocks, Streaming sports news, eBay browser/bid agent and some decent games ... my wife is getting bored with SameGame.


Also what about trying to fix or either take out appl that dont work such as desktop and also I cant get movies working either. I input a city but no listings show up


----------



## PaulS

mitch2k2 said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> What exactly did you tweak with regard to app permissions? I'm running ZA too, and for the life of me I can't figure out why 2.41 isn't working. I was running 2.30 and it was working fine (and a little voice in my head said, "Don't trade up, fool...." but I never do listen to those little voices). Now, nada. The GUI won't connect to the server. But it (the galleon service) is started and running, as far as the services panel in XP (and task manager's process list) is concerned, anyway.


Replied to your PM. Check your inbox.


----------



## rigger29

when playing music. at the bottom you have press info for lyrics but it doesnt work. I went to lyrictracker.com and just got a bunch of error messages. is this going to be fixed. if not please remove that feature.


----------



## rigger29

windracer said:


> It's on SourceForge:
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=126291&package_id=138205&release_id=521892


Thanks I installed it and it works perfectly. I even got the movies application working which didnt work before.


----------



## rgura

s2kdave said:


> I just added the Movie Rentals app that I make as a core 2.4.1 galleon app...


Looks great, just loaded it up today. I had a small challenge installing on top of 2.4, had to remove all before I could get it to work. The original install "on top" of 2.4 seemed to work, however just hung when the server started.

Anyhow, anyone interested in tacking a crack at building some new games and incorporating them into Galleon?

TiVo Gems might be an easy start if we can get the source. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336297

I have some interesting ideas for simple puzzle games, goofy stuff from your childhood only with better graphics:

Hangman with realistic graphics
Dots and Bars (Remember this on with paper and pencils)
Photo puzzles
Etc.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

I think it is anyway. I have 2 gb of RAM but my Windows Explorer seems to be working overdrive 90 - 100%. Also, I have been having real difficulty getting Tivo Dot Net to work with Galleon. Has anyone else had these issues?


----------



## windracer

Sicklybutsexy said:


> Also, I have been having real difficulty getting Tivo Dot Net to work with Galleon. Has anyone else had these issues?


I'm running Galleon and TiVo.Net side-by-side on Linux without any problems. What's the issue?


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

I don't know...I have a windows XP and it seems that any time I'm running a Java application my windows explorer goes haywire.


----------



## s2kdave

Sicklybutsexy said:


> I don't know...I have a windows XP and it seems that any time I'm running a Java application my windows explorer goes haywire.


Are you talking about the explorer.exe process going to 90%? That has nothing to do with galleon or java. Mine does not do that and I have several java processes running. It could be a bad shell extension you installed or maybe you have the indexing service turned on which is a major explorer cpu hog.


----------



## rigger29

Sicklybutsexy said:


> I think it is anyway. I have 2 gb of RAM but my Windows Explorer seems to be working overdrive 90 - 100%. Also, I have been having real difficulty getting Tivo Dot Net to work with Galleon. Has anyone else had these issues?


I was having alot of issues with tivo.net not wanting to stay up on tivo it does vanishing acts. but then i discovered pyrotivo which is hell of alot better. and lets you have seperate folders so you can organize yoour librarys. tivo.net I only could get 1 folder.


----------



## StuffOfInterest

rigger29 said:


> I was having alot of issues with tivo.net not wanting to stay up on tivo it does vanishing acts. but then i discovered pyrotivo which is hell of alot better. and lets you have seperate folders so you can organize yoour librarys. tivo.net I only could get 1 folder.


Are you referring to "pyTivo" by chance rather than "pyrotivo"?


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

s2kdave said:


> Are you talking about the explorer.exe process going to 90%? That has nothing to do with galleon or java. Mine does not do that and I have several java processes running. It could be a bad shell extension you installed or maybe you have the indexing service turned on which is a major explorer cpu hog.


Do you know how I can fix this? Keep in mind I'm a computer newbie. thanks.


----------



## rigger29

StuffOfInterest said:


> Are you referring to "pyTivo" by chance rather than "pyrotivo"?


yeah your correct pytivo


----------



## s2kdave

Sicklybutsexy said:


> Do you know how I can fix this? Keep in mind I'm a computer newbie. thanks.


Here is how you can disable the indexing service if it is running.

http://lifehacker.com/software/optimization/turn-off-indexing-and-speed-up-windows-xp-031440.php


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

I found out my indexing service is not active. Also though it is not windows explorer that is working overdrive it is a java process that is making my computer run 90 - 100%. Not all the time though. I would think with 2 gb of RAM I would never have to use this much but it just shows how much I know about computers. Anyone's help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## s2kdave

Sicklybutsexy said:


> I found out my indexing service is not active. Also though it is not windows explorer that is working overdrive it is a java process that is making my computer run 90 - 100%. Not all the time though. I would think with 2 gb of RAM I would never have to use this much but it just shows how much I know about computers. Anyone's help with this would be appreciated.


It's not uncommon to see a 90-100% cpu spike on a process for a short period if the process is doing something cpu intensive. So when you open Task Manager, is it java.exe that has the high CPU % in the process list? The amount of RAM doesn't affect the CPU percentage unless you have none left and the computer is crunching away swapping out processes. I have 1GB of RAM, 2 GB is quite enough and definitely not an issue. What speed is your CPU? Also what is the java process that is running? is it galleon or is it tivo.net or something else? It could also be poor programming that isn't really performance tuned in the app you are trying to run.


----------



## rgura

How about adding the Sport Scores app to Galleon?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=347740&page=1&pp=30

Rob


----------



## PaulS

mitch2k2 said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> What exactly did you tweak with regard to app permissions? I'm running ZA too, and for the life of me I can't figure out why 2.41 isn't working. I was running 2.30 and it was working fine (and a little voice in my head said, "Don't trade up, fool...." but I never do listen to those little voices). Now, nada. The GUI won't connect to the server. But it (the galleon service) is started and running, as far as the services panel in XP (and task manager's process list) is concerned, anyway.


My ZoneAlarm installation recently wigged out, so I had to uninstall/reinstall, and ended up in the same boat with Galleon once again. After a fresh reinstall of ZA, I simply could not connect to Galleon. All of the TiVo entries in the ZA program control section were missing. Nothing I did in ZA managed to correct the problem. A uninstall/reinstall of Galleon also did not fix the problem.

You know what fixed it ? I installed TiVo Desktop 2.5 tonight, which properly populates all of the firewall entries in the ZA program control table, and voila! Galleon is connecting with no problems. Give it a shot...


----------



## rigger29

i asked this question before but got no reply. whenever i put galleon in a group Blockbuster online the blue color dissapears its all black. it works perfectely just the color is missing


----------



## s2kdave

rigger29 said:


> i asked this question before but got no reply. whenever i put galleon in a group Blockbuster online the blue color dissapears its all black. it works perfectely just the color is missing


By putting it in a group do you mean File/Properties and then checking the "Menu" checkbox? Also when you say "the blue color dissapears its all black" are you saying that the background is solid black, but the app works just fine?

There seems to be plenty of other issues with that menu mode. Mine doesn't seem to be consistently displaying all the apps in the menu.


----------



## rigger29

s2kdave said:


> By putting it in a group do you mean File/Properties and then checking the "Menu" checkbox? Also when you say "the blue color dissapears its all black" are you saying that the background is solid black, but the app works just fine?
> 
> There seems to be plenty of other issues with that menu mode. Mine doesn't seem to be consistently displaying all the apps in the menu.


yep thats what it does


----------



## morac

Okay I figured I'd try this version and I'm having nothing but problems. I tried the windows version and it won't run, it dies with the following exception:



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/transaction/Synchronization
> at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.<init>(SessionImpl.java:213)
> at org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryImpl.openSession(SessionFactoryImpl.java:473)
> at org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryImpl.openSession(SessionFactoryImpl.java:497)
> at org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryImpl.openSession(SessionFactoryImpl.java:505)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.database.HibernateUtil.openSession(HibernateUtil.java:85)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.database.HibernateUtil.updateVersion(HibernateUtil.java:133)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.database.HibernateUtil.createSchema(HibernateUtil.java:160)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.server.Server.start(Server.java:310)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.server.Server.getServer(Server.java:864)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.server.Server.main(Server.java:1496)


The Linux version runs under Windows XP SP2 fine, except that I get errors when trying to access photos:


> Exception in thread "Thread-61" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no jshortcut in java.library.path
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1682)
> at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
> at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1030)
> at net.jimmc.jshortcut.JShellLink.<clinit>(JShellLink.java:70)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.util.FileGatherer.followLink(FileGatherer.java:62)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.util.FileGatherer.resolveLink(FileGatherer.java:88)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.util.FileGatherer.gatherDirectoryFromFileSystem(FileGatherer.java:142)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.util.FileGatherer.gatherDirectory(FileGatherer.java:102)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.util.FileSystemContainer.getItems(FileSystemContainer.java:56)
> at org.lnicholls.galleon.util.FileSystemContainer.getItemsSorted(FileSystemContainer.java:42) at org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.photos.Photos$PhotosMenuScreen$1.run(Photos.java:157)


Also while the ToDo module works fine on the TiVo (it lists the shows I have), running it in the GUI gives an error saying that the GUI can't connect to the Galleon server.

I never had problems with 2.3.1

*Edit*
Okay I got things working by copying the following files from the linux distribution's lib directory to the windows distribution's lib directory and then modifying the run.cmd file to include them:
asm-1.5.3.jar, jl1.0.jar, jta-1.1.jar, odmg.jar

After that everything worked. So the Windows install file is missing those 4 files and the linux install file doesn't contain the 3 .dll files needed in Windows (which is why I got the shortcut error) which is why neither worked for me.


----------



## shredhead

Is there any possibility of making Galleon run on DirecTivo units? 

I can't code but I'm willing to be the guinea pig to test things to see if they work..


----------



## s2kdave

shredhead said:


> Is there any possibility of making Galleon run on DirecTivo units?
> 
> I can't code but I'm willing to be the guinea pig to test things to see if they work..


It's not possible because the HME apis aren't implemented on those tivos.


----------



## JamieP

s2kdave said:


> It's not possible because the HME apis aren't implemented on those tivos.


Actually, hacked dtivos running 6.3x can support HME. The price you pay is that you lose the ability to enable MRV, since they removed code from the 6.3 releases, while it was still in 6.2x.


----------



## shredhead

Bummer for 6.3 folks I guess.

One could go with Movieloader but than means you need to keep mfs_ftp running and that requires you to leave it rw. Plus mfs_ftp transfers tend to be slow. 

I'll stay at 6.2a for now.


----------



## pfunky

You still planning to cut a 2.4.2 tarball soon? I see notes of "prepare for 2.4.2", but they're 7 weeks old ;-)

That version fixes the mis-sized backgrounds and progress bar on the "music" app doesn't it?

Many thanks!


----------



## s2kdave

pfunky said:


> You still planning to cut a 2.4.2 tarball soon? I see notes of "prepare for 2.4.2", but they're 7 weeks old ;-)
> 
> That version fixes the mis-sized backgrounds and progress bar on the "music" app doesn't it?
> 
> Many thanks!


I was going to let john do it. I don't think he gave me admin access anyway, just developer access. I think he's busy until after labor day weekend and hasn't had a chance to work on galleon in the past month. I've mostly been fixing the music app and yes it fixes just about all display issues with the music app in hd like layout, font size, screensaver, playbar and it also fixes the lyrics downloading. The only thing that I might want to do later is make the layout of the playback screen fill up the space more with other information since that screen is a little bare and has more real estate to work with. I've also added a new app to plug in the tivo hd photos and it shouldn't be slow with a large photo set like tivo desktop is from what I hear. I decided to do that since that app looks really polished compared to the galleon one. Lately I've been trying to fix the netflix app in movie rentals since it's all broken.

So that 7 week old number (wherever you saw that) doesn't reflect the actual work since I did most of that in the last month or so. My guess is the "prepare for 2.4.2" note you saw was right after he made 2.4.1 since the version in the source tree already says 2.4.2.

David


----------



## pfunky

Ahh. Well, thanks for you work on Galleon too. I've sorta stopped using it, since the display was so bad, and I was afraid of burn-in on my HD-CRT. Plus, since I've a S3, I still haven't gotten to ever play with the whole Tivo2ComeBack or Tivo2Go stuff. Hopefully someday :-(


----------



## s2kdave

pfunky said:


> Ahh. Well, thanks for you work on Galleon too. I've sorta stopped using it, since the display was so bad, and I was afraid of burn-in on my HD-CRT. Plus, since I've a S3, I still haven't gotten to ever play with the whole Tivo2ComeBack or Tivo2Go stuff. Hopefully someday :-(


I agree, galleon looks pretty bad right now with the layout all screwed up. That's why I've been working on it. I've already gotten music and a new hdphotos wrapper app so at least those look nice. Another thing is that it's a beast. My movie rentals app starts quickly and is pretty compact, galleon does not and requires a ton of resources that it probably shouldn't.

About the burn in, I was thinking of the same issues since I have a plasma. There is a screen saver in the music app, but that only dims it. I was thinking about making a global screensaver for all apps and making a new one that either has a black screen ( be able to adjust the transparency on the music screen saver) or a bouncing tivo image that moves across the screen.

I'm in the same boat waiting for TivoToGo since I have an S3 too. I also have an S2, but I don't really use it much. I'm just hoping that the enable MRV soon so I can at least use it a little bit before I ditch my S2 when the free year sub is up.

David


----------



## s2kdave

BTW, you can view the latest version of the release notes in CVS here:

http://galleon.cvs.sourceforge.net/galleon/galleon/ReleaseNotes.txt?view=markup

We add to that file as we fix things.


----------



## pfunky

s2kdave said:


> About the burn in, I was thinking of the same issues since I have a plasma. There is a screen saver in the music app, but that only dims it. I was thinking about making a global screensaver for all apps and making a new one that either has a black screen ( be able to adjust the transparency on the music screen saver) or a bouncing tivo image that moves across the screen.


That sounds nice. The dimming works ok for me...enough that I don't worry much when I'm listening to music, but something more "active" would be nice. Heck, the song/title/thumbnail of the current track bouncing around would be really cool.


s2kdave said:


> I'm in the same boat waiting for TivoToGo since I have an S3 too. I also have an S2, but I don't really use it much. I'm just hoping that the enable MRV soon so I can at least use it a little bit before I ditch my S2 when the free year sub is up.
> David


Wheew. I'm glad to hear you have an S3 ;-) That means if they do get T2G running, you'll be motivated to fix any problems 

I'd be happy to help by doing beta and filing bugs, but once I've grabbed all the latest code from CVS, I'm not sure what's needed to compile a working system. Is there documentation that would help me run the latest (pre-release) cvs code?


----------



## fred2

I believe that I've got the most recent version. I notice when looking at Photos, the Folder Icon and Folder names are displaced from each other.

I now forget what the application is - something like coming events??? You can use the virtual keyboard to enter data... the keyboard is messed up. Using the right arrow, it went from A to C skipping the letter B. When I went down a row, I actually got the letters from the above row.

When scrolling down through Internet images, there is NO highlight so I cannot tell which image I am on when selecting.


----------



## s2kdave

fred2 said:


> I believe that I've got the most recent version. I notice when looking at Photos, the Folder Icon and Folder names are displaced from each other.
> 
> I now forget what the application is - something like coming events??? You can use the virtual keyboard to enter data... the keyboard is messed up. Using the right arrow, it went from A to C skipping the letter B. When I went down a row, I actually got the letters from the above row.
> 
> When scrolling down through Internet images, there is NO highlight so I cannot tell which image I am on when selecting.


Yes the photos app is pretty messed up in 2.4.1. The selection is a static size because it's an image graphic so it usually draws behind the photo. I added a wrapper for the tivo hd photos app in 2.4.2 (not out yet). I figure that one looks better anyway so I made a new wrapper app for it rather than fix the photos one for now.


----------



## s2kdave

pfunky said:


> That sounds nice. The dimming works ok for me...enough that I don't worry much when I'm listening to music, but something more "active" would be nice. Heck, the song/title/thumbnail of the current track bouncing around would be really cool.
> 
> Wheew. I'm glad to hear you have an S3 ;-) That means if they do get T2G running, you'll be motivated to fix any problems
> 
> I'd be happy to help by doing beta and filing bugs, but once I've grabbed all the latest code from CVS, I'm not sure what's needed to compile a working system. Is there documentation that would help me run the latest (pre-release) cvs code?


Yes, they just announced TTG for S3 in Nov. Woohoo! I'll definitely fix that one when the time comes. Yeah, I'm more motivated to fix my own problems with the apps I use before fixing other people's problems in apps I don't use. Call me selfish I guess. 

As for developer docs, here is the doc that leon wrote:
http://galleon.cvs.sourceforge.net/galleon/galleon/Developers.txt?view=markup

Basically just install java, ant, and eclipse (if you want to change code). Then run ant with no params under the galleon directory. That generates some hibernate files. Then you can use eclipse after that for compiling if you actually make any changes.

To build a copy of the installed app for the platform of your choice, run:

ant -Dplatform=win32 package

That will build it under the build directory and you can run it from there using the bin/run.cmd script. The other platforms are unix or osx.

David


----------



## mitch2k2

For some reason Galleon keeps quitting music playback; sometimes after as little as s minute or two, sometimes after as much as 45 minutes to an hour. In any case, the music just stops and the TiVo switches back to the Galleon menu. 

This is the most recent version, running over a wireless network, and in the past I'd (finally) gotten Galleon to work almost all the time without a hitch. Lately though, it craps out like this so frequently it's frustrating all over again. 

ANy ideas?


----------



## s2kdave

I tried using it today and it kind of did the opposite. It gave an internal tivo error saying can't run application, but the music was still playing in the background and it went out of the app into the tivo music, photos and more menu. I had to go back into galleon and start a new song to get it to stop.

Not sure what's up with it. I might look into the playback logic a little to see if I can find any obvious problems in the code.


----------



## ACraigL

mitch2k2,

I saw the same, and still see it to a degree with J River Media Center. I believe it's related to the last TiVo service update -- that's when the problems started for me. Check the TTG forum for more threads on this same issue.


----------



## rigger29

Same thing here but also I tried tivo desktop and that also was cutting off. Another thing does anybody have blockbuster working since its integrated to galleon it just stopped working. I can search titles and stuff but cant reveiw new releases


----------



## s2kdave

the feeds for new releases and top rentals were moved/broken. I've been making changes to fix them.


----------



## mitch2k2

yeah, at this point mine has gone from random quits to immediate quits, each and every time i try to fire up the old tune box. Sucks to know it's an issue with tivo desktop also.

why, tivo, must you torment me so? especially when otherwise you're such a fun date.

UPDATE:there's more on my problem here, including logs showing the crap out. If anyone can help, or has any ideas what I might try, they'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pfunky

Yay! Just got 2.5 up and running. Love seeing "Music" fill the screen, and the larger web pictures. Also, the screensaver is very cool, good work!

But...HDPhotos doesn't seem to do anything for me. I did open port 7111 (tcp) from my firewall to the internet. I don't see anything in my iptables logs indicating that something is being blocked. When I goto "Music, Photos & More", I don't even see the HD Photos app even though I set it up using the gui.sh.

Is there something I need to do to get the app to work?


----------



## pfunky

Ahh, I think I'm onto something. In the log.txt, I see mention of the HDPhotos server starting up, but it's starting on the wrong interface. I've set the appropriate interface in the "properties" page, but the HDPhotos app seems to be ignoring it.


----------



## s2kdave

yeah, I didn't code it to specify an interface when launching the external process. Didn't really think of that since I only have one. Sorry about that. In the meantime I guess you can copy and paste the command that is in the logs when it's starting up, take out the "--exitwithcalypso" parameter and then put it in a run.bat inside apps/hdphotos. Then you can remove the app from galleon and it should run standalone at that point. The galleon plugin just launches the external process with the appropriate config settings (and overrides a few classes so that's possible)


----------



## s2kdave

pfunky said:


> Yay! Just got 2.5 up and running. Love seeing "Music" fill the screen, and the larger web pictures. Also, the screensaver is very cool, good work!


Thanks.


----------



## windracer

Just got the SourceForge notification about 2.5. Looks like lots of great new stuff, can't wait to try it out tonight.

_edit:_ had two problems with the new Makefile on Linux:

- it tries to make a backup of /etc/galleon/configure.xml, but for a new install, that doesn't exist. I had to do a 'touch /etc/galleon/configure.xml' to get past that

- the copy command for the lib directory uses 'cp -rfT' by the cp in my distro (Mandrake 10) doesn't have the T flag so I had to remove it and manually move the files out of /usr/lib/galleon/lib to just /usr/lib/galleon


----------



## rigger29

I just tried 2.5.0 and cant get it working. I go to the system services setup and click on auto then start. It starts it then automatically stops it about 2 seconds. I have the latest Java Runtime installed if that makes a different I know the other versions ran off of 1.5.0 instead of 1.6.0. So any sugestions why I cant get this running


----------



## morac

I installed 2.5.0 and while it works, whenever I connect to the Galleon server, the java.exe immediately starts using 99% of the CPU and my entire computer starts acting very sluggish. This stops the moment I exit out of the Gallon menu on my TiVo.

This was under Windows XP SP2. 

BTW can you release a zipped version for Windows. I don't like the installer one so I normally grab the linux one, but use the Windows configuration files.


----------



## windracer

Nice work Dave! Having the TiVo HD Photos app run through Galleon (on Linux) is great. The new music app looks nice too.

I even tried your Movie Rentals app to check out my Unbox library. 

Regarding that, is there a way to turn off the Video Previews server when you add that app? I have pyTiVo running so I don't need another video "server" in my NPL.


----------



## s2kdave

windracer said:


> Nice work Dave! Having the TiVo HD Photos app run through Galleon (on Linux) is great. The new music app looks nice too.
> 
> I even tried your Movie Rentals app to check out my Unbox library.
> 
> Regarding that, is there a way to turn off the Video Previews server when you add that app? I have pyTiVo running so I don't need another video "server" in my NPL.


Thanks! I'll also modify the linux makefile when I get a chance.

I really liked the hd photos look and feel and since it works in sd too, I focused on getting that running rather than fixing the galleon photos app. It _should_ also be faster when loading large directories unlike the problems I hear from tivo desktop. That's because I'm overriding the file loading mechanism to read directly from the file system rather than using the XML interface for photos on tivo desktop. Keyword is should. I haven't tested it, but in theory it should be faster. But at the same time, I don't really cache anything like the thumbnails so that might be slower. It's a tradeoff I guess.

As for the video server, I'm trying to remember, but I believe if you clear out the video downloads directory so it isn't filled in, then it won't start the video server (after a restart), but at the same time it won't let you download videos. I don't recall if I put in a config setting so that it lets you download videos, but doesn't start the video server. I'll have to look at the source code if that's why you really want.


----------



## windracer

s2kdave said:


> I believe if you clear out the video downloads directory so it isn't filled in, then it won't start the video server (after a restart), but at the same time it won't let you download videos.


That worked ... close enough, thanks!


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

Here's a thought. Is there a way to incorportate tivo dot net into Galleon as an app?


----------



## troycarpenter

windracer said:


> Just got the SourceForge notification about 2.5. Looks like lots of great new stuff, can't wait to try it out tonight.
> 
> _edit:_ had two problems with the new Makefile on Linux:
> 
> - it tries to make a backup of /etc/galleon/configure.xml, but for a new install, that doesn't exist. I had to do a 'touch /etc/galleon/configure.xml' to get past that
> 
> - the copy command for the lib directory uses 'cp -rfT' by the cp in my distro (Mandrake 10) doesn't have the T flag so I had to remove it and manually move the files out of /usr/lib/galleon/lib to just /usr/lib/galleon


I had to make the same changes to the makefile. Now I am getting this in the wrapper.log when I try to start:


Code:


STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:02:59 | --> Wrapper Started as Daemon
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:00 | Launching a JVM...
ERROR  | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:00 | JVM exited while loading the application.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/09/27 17:03:00 | Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/lnicholls/galleon/server/ServiceWrapper
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:04 | Launching a JVM...
ERROR  | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:04 | JVM exited while loading the application.
INFO   | jvm 2    | 2007/09/27 17:03:04 | Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/lnicholls/galleon/server/ServiceWrapper
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:08 | Launching a JVM...
ERROR  | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:08 | JVM exited while loading the application.
INFO   | jvm 3    | 2007/09/27 17:03:08 | Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/lnicholls/galleon/server/ServiceWrapper
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:12 | Launching a JVM...
ERROR  | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:12 | JVM exited while loading the application.
INFO   | jvm 4    | 2007/09/27 17:03:12 | Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/lnicholls/galleon/server/ServiceWrapper
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:16 | Launching a JVM...
ERROR  | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:16 | JVM exited while loading the application.
INFO   | jvm 5    | 2007/09/27 17:03:16 | Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/lnicholls/galleon/server/ServiceWrapper
FATAL  | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:16 | There were 5 failed launches in a row, each lasting less than 300 seconds.  Giving up.
FATAL  | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:16 |   There may be a configuration problem: please check the logs.
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/09/27 17:03:16 | <-- Wrapper Stopped

When I switch back to 2.4.1, it works fine.


----------



## s2kdave

it's not finding the galleon.jar so your makefile changes probably didn't work. under /usr/share/galleon/lib you should see galleon.jar and the permissions should be readable by root and owned by root.


----------



## troycarpenter

s2kdave said:


> it's not finding the galleon.jar so your makefile changes probably didn't work. under /usr/share/galleon/lib you should see galleon.jar and the permissions should be readable by root and owned by root.


It appears the makefile put everything in the directory /usr/share/galleon/lib/lib

I moved everything from the second lib directory up one level and it now seems to work.


----------



## windracer

You quoted my post where I described my changes to the Makefile. I did have in that sentence that I had to move the jar files one directory up. Guessed you missed that part.


----------



## s2kdave

yeah, removing the -T part in the cp command is what did that. I don't know why your cp command doesn't have the -T and mine does. I use CentOS. But hey, for the most part the Makefile works, right?  ...better than having to manually do it which is why I made it in the first place.


----------



## s2kdave

try this makefile and see if it works for you. now, make install doesn't backup your configuration.xml. Instead I made a make upgrade target that does that.


----------



## windracer

s2kdave said:


> I don't know why your cp command doesn't have the -T and mine does.


Well, my Mandrake 10 is kinda old ... based on the 2.6.3 kernel. Maybe that parameter was added more recently?

No worries ... I was able to fix it.  And yes, having a makefile is _very_ nice!


----------



## morac

There's something definitely wrong with 2.5. In 2.5 Galleon starts using 99% of the CPU whenever I attach to it on my TiVo or using the simulator. I reverted to 2.4.1 and didn't have any problems.

This problem occurs even if there are no configured addons (meaning the menu is blank) so the problem has nothing to do with the new addons.

There is also nothing in the log file to indicate why the cpu is being used that much, even when debugging is turned on.

It's something in galleon.jar because when I took version 2.4.1 and overwrote galleon.jar with the one in 2.5, the java.exe started using 99% of the cpu when the Galleon menu loaded on the TiVo when previously it used 0-1%. 

Similarly if I take 2.5 and replace galleon.jar with the one from 2.4.1, the problem goes away (though none of the new functionality works obviously).


----------



## windracer

Sicklybutsexy said:


> Here's a thought. Is there a way to incorportate tivo dot net into Galleon as an app?


An interesting thought.

Over in this thread someone was trying to get the Videocasting app to do this, but I don't think that was its original intent (and the instructions are for using VLC). I wonder if this app could be broadened to work like those. Or maybe even a plug-in for them instead?


----------



## s2kdave

morac said:


> There's something definitely wrong with 2.5. In 2.5 Galleon starts using 99% of the CPU whenever I attach to it on my TiVo or using the simulator. I reverted to 2.4.1 and didn't have any problems.
> 
> This problem occurs even if there are no configured addons (meaning the menu is blank) so the problem has nothing to do with the new addons.
> 
> There is also nothing in the log file to indicate why the cpu is being used that much, even when debugging is turned on.
> 
> It's something in galleon.jar because when I took version 2.4.1 and overwrote galleon.jar with the one in 2.5, the java.exe started using 99% of the cpu when the Galleon menu loaded on the TiVo when previously it used 0-1%.
> 
> Similarly if I take 2.5 and replace galleon.jar with the one from 2.4.1, the problem goes away (though none of the new functionality works obviously).


Good find. I don't know how I missed this one. I found out what the problem is and it's a logic bug that causes an infinite loop with no wait in between like it should be.


----------



## jtkohl

s2kdave said:


> Good find. I don't know how I missed this one. I found out what the problem is and it's a logic bug that causes an infinite loop with no wait in between like it should be.


New release coming soon to fix this.


----------



## morac

Good work, 2.5.1 works better, but there are still problems.

Comments on 2.5.1:

1. 2.5.1 fixes the 99% CPU usage problem at connection, but it still occurs once the generic screen saver kicks in. I tested this by going into the Galleon menu and just sitting there for 2 minutes. The TV screen dimmed and the PC's cpu jumped to 99%. This only affects the generic screen saver, the music (bouncing image) one worked fine.

2. When the screen saver kicks in, it re-enables the TiVo's built in timeout functionality so the TiVo will time out to live TV after the screen saver kicks in (on S3 that's about 2 minutes later). Once again this only affects the generic screen saver, the bouncing one didn't time out.

3. The HD Photos app will never run or appear if Galleon is set to run in Menu mode (ie: shows the Galleon app in the MP&M menu instead of all the individual apps). Checking the code this appears to be because the HDPhotos app isn't coded to run in the Galleon Menu, but if the Galleon menu is configured to load, no other apps will load.

4. The bouncing image screen saver doesn't start bouncing when it appears until the next song starts playing.

5. The bouncing images screen saver doesn't move smoothly around the screen. It stutters. about (S2 and S3).

6. I'm seeing overlay display issues on my S3. These problems don't appear on my S2. I've seen the following:

 The bouncing screen saver doesn't look exactly right - Can see the box that the TiVo image is in.
 In the Galleon Photo app slide show, when the photos transitions to a new once by moving diagonally or horizontally off the screen the moving image flashes as it moves and frequently leaves a trail of black borders on the new image. When the image moves vertically or fades in/out, there is no issue. Here's an example of this.
I tried other TiVo apps that move images around such as SameGame and the games on playteevee.com's HME app and they don't have this problem.

Feature Request:

1. In the To Do application, could you add something to the GUI on the TiVo to say which TiVo a specific show is on? Right now it's impossible to tell which TiVo the program is on if there are multiple TiVos.


----------



## windracer

Just wanted to say the 'make upgrade' target on Linux worked great for upgrading to 2.5.1. :up:


----------



## cassiusdrow

morac said:


> Good work, 2.5.1 works better, but there are still problems.
> 
> Comments on 2.5.1:
> 
> 1. 2.5.1 fixes the 99% CPU usage problem at connection, but it still occurs once the generic screen saver kicks in. I tested this by going into the Galleon menu and just sitting there for 2 minutes. The TV screen dimmed and the PC's cpu jumped to 99%. This only affects the generic screen saver, the music (bouncing image) one worked fine.
> 
> 2. When the screen saver kicks in, it re-enables the TiVo's built in timeout functionality so the TiVo will time out to live TV after the screen saver kicks in (on S3 that's about 2 minutes later). Once again this only affects the generic screen saver, the bouncing one didn't time out.


I'm seeing the same behavior as outlined in point 1. I'd like to add to point 2 that Galleon no longer respects the Music Player Enable Screensaver setting. Instead of turning the screensaver off completely, the off setting enables the generic dimming screensaver and the on setting enables the new bouncing TiVo screensaver.


----------



## seanatki

I'm having an issues with the wrapper in Ubuntu.

I see "Galleon 2.5.1 is starting," but after 2 minutes, it spits out alot of mess. The beginning of that mess is indicated in the log file as:

"Startup failed: Timed out waiting for signal from JVM."

The wrapper then tries again with a different JVM. This continues unless I stop it.

Any ideas on what would cause this error?

Edit: Hear is a txt file of the jvm dump after the hang


----------



## s2kdave

morac,
Nice bug list. I guess that make you our QA guy.  As for #3, HD photos won't be in the Galleon submenu because the HD photos app runs as a separate process. It should be a root item as if it were not in a menu. I might be able to add a transition link to the Galleon menu, but I don't think I can remove it from the main menu. A comment on the timeout for the dim screensaver, I guess it times out because there are no events being sent to the tivo. I suppose I can send an event to keep it alive. That would probably happen even if there wasn't a screensaver on the menu screen. I might just add the keep alive to the screensaver.

As for #5, I'm not sure there is anything I can do about that. I'm just using the animation api to animate from one edge to the next so the actual animation is jumpy because there is music playing in the background. I might change it from a bouncing screen saver to just randomly moving the image without animation every few seconds.


----------



## morac

s2kdave said:


> morac,
> Nice bug list. I guess that make you our QA guy.


I'm a programmer by trade so testing comes naturally. I used to know how Galleon worked back when Leon was still coding it, but haven't looked at the code in years. I could probably fix the bugs myself but I'm already spread too thin on a number of other personal projects as it is. You probably know the feeling. 



s2kdave said:


> As for #3, HD photos won't be in the Galleon submenu because the HD photos app runs as a separate process. It should be a root item as if it were not in a menu. I might be able to add a transition link to the Galleon menu, but I don't think I can remove it from the main menu.


My actual point was not that I think the HD photos app to be in the Galleon submenu (though it might be nice), but that if the Galleon submenu is enabled, the HD Photo app doesn't appear any where at all (it's never instantiated). I did a quick once over of the code and the problem appears to be in AppManager.java since loadApps() doesn't appear to actually initiate any apps other than "org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.menu.Menu" is the menu option is chosen. The HD Photos app should probably be excluded from that check.


----------



## s2kdave

morac said:


> You probably know the feeling.


I sure do.



morac said:


> the HD Photo app doesn't appear any where at all (it's never instantiated)...


Yeah, that sounds like it's probably the problem. I had to hack it as it was just to get Galleon to have a plugin that didn't create an application. I guess I didn't test it in a menu.


----------



## jtkohl

Can you file these as trackers on sourceforge--just to be sure we get them all?


----------



## Towerboss

I'm trying to run the new version of Galleon but I can't get it to connect to the server. I use COMODO Firewall and can't get anything to work. I tried uninstalling an reinstalling my old version of Galleon now that one isn't working anyone know hwo to get it to work with this firewall?

TB


----------



## MPAC

I had a similar problem when installing, however I determined it had nothing to do with the firewall (Zonealarm) . In order to get G to install I did the following.

1. Uninstalled Galleon service at cmd line c:\program files\galleopn\bin.....uninstall
2. Uninstalled Galleon via control panel
3. Deleted the Galleon folder in program files
4. Reboot and clean install.


----------



## windracer

Towerboss said:


> anyone know hwo to get it to work with this firewall?


Here are the ports Galleon uses:

http://galleon.tv/content/view/36/47/


----------

